# New to the forum and new to Wing Chun.



## Ruzec (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello everybody! My first name is Julius Caesar and I am currently stationed at Minot AFB, ND but soon leaving to Korea then to Japan. I have always been into MA but I was never able to take any classes for any MA except Aikido from my Brother-in-law. I am new to WC and I am trying my best to practice WC as much as possible and with little or no resources near by. (Minot only has Tae Kwon Do and a MMA school.) I figured it would be best to join a forum to talk to others who practice WC who can give me some advice or tips on how to get started and how I can try and get more involved and practice WC with little to no resources. I currently have two books that feature Yip Chun that talk about technique and the history of WC other than those two books I rely on the interenet watching and reading videos on form and technique and what not trying to understand WC more and gain more knowledge.  Sorry for the long introduction but I thought it would be necessary so that you guys know my background and who I am.


----------



## Ruzec (Apr 22, 2011)

Also, if anyone has any helpful information or anythign to help me get started please let me know! Thanks ahead!


----------



## Svemocn1vidar (Apr 22, 2011)

It's good to read,it's good to do physical drills. However,if you want to learn Wing Chun seriously,you need to find yourself an instructor. Keep that in mind.


----------



## Ruzec (Apr 23, 2011)

Indeed! That is one thing I hope to really find, I just hope I can find WC schools in Korea and Japan.


----------



## zepedawingchun (Apr 23, 2011)

Svemocn1vidar said:


> It's good to read,it's good to do physical drills. However,if you want to learn Wing Chun seriously,you need to find yourself an instructor. Keep that in mind.


 
I second that idea about finding an instructor.  Great advice.


----------



## zepedawingchun (Apr 23, 2011)

Ruzec said:


> Hello everybody! My first name is Julius Caesar and  . . . .


 
Are you serious?  Really?  You're really trying to lop sau (lap sau) me, aren't you?

Note: for non Wing Chun members, lop sau means pulling, grabbing, or controlling hand.  In this response it is meant as the first definition, pulling hand.


----------



## Ruzec (Apr 23, 2011)

zepedawingchun said:


> Are you serious?  Really?  You're really trying to lop sau (lap sau) me, aren't you?
> 
> Note: for non Wing Chun members, lop sau means pulling, grabbing, or controlling hand.  In this response it is meant as the first definition, pulling hand.


 My first name is indeed Julius Caessar.

Is WC big in Korea or Japan?


----------



## Asmo (Apr 24, 2011)

I believe there are/were some schools in Japan. Not sure about Korea. If you're searching for it in Japan, remember that 'Eishunken' is the Japanese reading of the Chinese characters that make up 'Wing Chun Kuen'.


----------



## mook jong man (Apr 24, 2011)

I came,  I saw,  I tried to do a Tan Sau.


----------



## yak sao (Apr 24, 2011)

mook jong man said:


> I came, I saw, I tried to do a Tan Sau.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I bet you had to do a lot of Roman around on the internet to find that


----------



## mook jong man (Apr 24, 2011)

yak sao said:


> I bet you had to do a lot of Roman around on the internet to find that



Not really , only took about XV minutes.


----------



## Ruzec (Apr 24, 2011)

You guys are too funny!


----------



## wtxs (Apr 25, 2011)

Ruzec said:


> Hello everybody! My first name is Julius Caesar and I am currently stationed at Minot AFB, ND *but soon leaving to Korea then to Japan*. I have always been into MA but I was never able to take any classes for any MA except Aikido from my Brother-in-law. I am new to WC and I am trying my best to practice WC as much as possible and with little or no resources near by. (Minot only has Tae Kwon Do and a MMA school.) I figured it would be best to join a forum to talk to others who practice WC who can give me some advice or tips on how to get started and how I can try and get more involved and practice WC with little to no resources. I currently have two books that feature Yip Chun that talk about technique and the history of WC other than those two books I rely on the interenet watching and reading videos on form and technique and what not trying to understand WC more and gain more knowledge.  Sorry for the long introduction but I thought it would be necessary so that you guys know my background and who I am.



What a bummer, have your try to ask around the base gym?  I had pretty good luck of finding people of various styles, WC had gotten more exposure over the years, you may just get lucky.

Far as WC in korea of japan, try google search, I recall watching an Youtube video of three people checking out a WC school (in japan) to see what it's about.  Good luck.


----------



## Ruzec (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah, my base gym doesn't offer anything like that. I am only stuck here in North Dakota until the 13th of may and then I am headed back home to Cali for a while and then to Korea.


----------



## Domino (Apr 27, 2011)

Welcome dude !
Only places I can see are in neighbouring states and would be worth it if you are serious.

http://www.leungtingwingtsun.net/montana/

             Wing Chun Kung Fu is a Martial Arts School in St Paul, MN. Located at             147 10th St E.                          Available Martial Art styles: Kung Fu &  Wing Chun.                      
*
Wing Chun :
*                              147 10th St E
St Paul, MN 55101
United States
                         Phone: 651-385-7027

*Moy Yat Kung                          Fu Academy Minnesota*
                        2500 University Avenue
                        St. Paul, MN 55114
                        763-807-7761
                        Moy Yat->Moy Tung->Moy Yat Tung-> Luc Readinger


----------



## Ruzec (Apr 27, 2011)

Yeah, I am leaving ND in less than a month.  The only thing I know how to do so far is most of SLT. I am still practicing it and reading on the form.. Since I have been working in a tower the last couple of days that is all I do. lol


----------



## Domino (May 4, 2011)

The only?
The most important form of most lineage.

Where you moving to?


----------



## naneek (May 8, 2011)

welcome rusec lots of knowledgeable folks on here so pick their brains mate.


----------



## Haris Lamboo Faisal (May 9, 2011)

Welcome rusec , new here myself. Friendly people here


----------



## billyrichards (May 11, 2011)

Welcome, I'm new too! 

Hope you enjoy the site as much as I do. It's already been said but there is a wealth of experience and information here along with plenty of helpful people.

Richard


----------

